# Ogólne > Badania >  Interpertacja wyników

## Hortex

Witam mam wizyte u hematologa 21 stycznia lecz już wcześniej chciałbym się coś dowiedzieć. Zlecone badania były robione ponieważ miałem powiększone węzły chłonne na szyi i pachwinach. 
Wrzucam obrazy z badań
http://wrzucaj.net/images/2015/01/12/1h2LPR.jpg
http://wrzucaj.net/images/2015/01/12/2ghm8f.jpg
http://wrzucaj.net/images/2015/01/12/30icYy.jpg
http://wrzucaj.net/images/2015/01/12/4pbNI.jpg
http://wrzucaj.net/images/2015/01/12/5muUeF.jpg

----------


## nnn123

Z tych wyników wynika że miał lub raczej ma Pan infekcję CMV i EBV (to drugie nie jest tak super pewne bo niewiele przekracza normę). O tych wirusach napisano miliard artykułów w internecie.

Polecam sprawdzić OB/CRP (lub oba na raz - nie jeden powie że obu nie ma co robić ale czasem warto), wapń całkowity oraz ew. tak jak napisano na dole tego ostatniego przeciwciała EBV w klasach igg i igm czy nawet iga i ige (o ile laboratorium dysponuje takimi testami), próby wątrobowe i test przesiewowy na HIV. Testy proszę zawsze robić w tym samym lab. Po za tym, rtg klatki piersiowej i kontrolnie do urologa.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## Hortex

Witam dziękuję za odpowiedź ogólnie to rtg nie wiem czy robić ponieważ wcześniej było przez te powiększenie węzłów chłonnych panika o nowotwór i napierw lekarz zrobił mi tomografie całego ciała i tam nic nie wyszło niepokojącego było to 3 tygodnie temu.A jeżeli chodzi o te choroby to są one poważne czy nie ponieważ czytam o nich ale piszę że dużo populacji je przechodzi i potem wirus się utajnia i zostaje na zawsze w organiźmie nie czyniąc szkody.

----------


## nnn123

Jak rzeczywiście było tk całego ciała to rtg póki co jest zbędne.




> A jeżeli chodzi o te choroby to są one poważne czy nie ponieważ czytam o nich ale piszę że dużo populacji je przechodzi i potem wirus się utajnia i zostaje na zawsze w organiźmie nie czyniąc szkody.


Zgadza się. EBV jest bardzo pospolity i wiele źródeł mówi o jego wpływie mutagennym i tym samym kancerogennym. Ale nie ma co się specjalnie przejmować.

Co do obydwu, nie jest powiedziane że to przez nie ma Pan powiększone węzły, może istnieć inna infekcja. W każdym razie proszę profilaktycznie skontrolować się u urologa i zrobić test przesiewowy na HIV.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## masi

Czy aby Pan nie chce czegoś znaleźć na sile? Sama bym chciala miec tomografie calego ciala. A tak serio prosze podac jakie wymiary maja wezly chlonne bo skoro lekarz stwierdzil ich znaczne powiekszenie to nie wyobrazam sobie, ze nie skierowal na usg wezlow chlonnych. Badania robil Pan prywatnie, przypuszczam, ze hematologa rowniez ma Pan prywatnie, gdyz zaden internista z takimi wynikami krwi obwodowej nie skieruje Pana do hematologa. Co do HIV. Osoby zakazone maja zanizona wartosc liczby limfocytow, gdyz wirus hiv niszczy limfocyty. Ale oczywiscie nie zaszkodzi sie zbadac jesli powiedzmy mial Pan jakas ryzykowna sytyuacje. Prosze tego jednak nie robic w prywatnym laboratorium ale tak jak nalezy w Punkcie Konsultacji Diagnostycznej. Raz, ze zaplaci Pan za badanie 40-50 zl  to jeszcze w razie plusa (czego nie zycze i w co SZCZERZE WATPIE) test potwierdzenia WESTERN BLOT to koszt okolo 200 do 300 zl. W PKD zrobi Pan test na HIV anonimowo i bezplatnie. Dodam, ze w razie czego jest zapewniona pomoc psychologa. Na stronie aids gov
znajdzie Pan adresy placowek PKD. Co do morfologii jest bardzo dobra i nie widac tam nic niepokojacego. Automatyczny rozmaz prosze sobie darowac, male przesuniecie w manualnym jesli chodzi o limfocyty. To nie jest strasznego. Limfocyty uaktywniaja sie jesli organizm walczy z wirusami, neutrofile uaktywniaja sie zas jesli zakazenia sa bakteryjne. Biale krwinki to nie jest jakas stala, organizm produkuje je w zaleznosci do potrzeb, jesli potrzeba wiecej limfocytow to moze ich sie znalezc wiecej w rozmazie. W rozmazie nie znaleziono zadnych blastwo wiec ok. Proponowalabym powtorzyc morf. z rozmazem za okolo 2 tygodnie.

----------


## masi

Czy aby Pan nie chce czegoś znaleźć na sile? Sama bym chciala miec tomografie calego ciala. A tak serio prosze podac jakie wymiary maja wezly chlonne bo skoro lekarz stwierdzil ich znaczne powiekszenie to nie wyobrazam sobie, ze nie skierowal na usg wezlow chlonnych. Badania robil Pan prywatnie, przypuszczam, ze hematologa rowniez ma Pan prywatnie, gdyz zaden internista z takimi wynikami krwi obwodowej nie skieruje Pana do hematologa. Co do HIV. Osoby zakazone maja zanizona wartosc liczby limfocytow, gdyz wirus hiv niszczy limfocyty. Ale oczywiscie nie zaszkodzi sie zbadac jesli powiedzmy mial Pan jakas ryzykowna sytyuacje. Prosze tego jednak nie robic w prywatnym laboratorium ale tak jak nalezy w Punkcie Konsultacji Diagnostycznej. Raz, ze zaplaci Pan za badanie 40-50 zl  to jeszcze w razie plusa (czego nie zycze i w co SZCZERZE WATPIE) test potwierdzenia WESTERN BLOT to koszt okolo 200 do 300 zl. W PKD zrobi Pan test na HIV anonimowo i bezplatnie. Dodam, ze w razie czego jest zapewniona pomoc psychologa. Na stronie aids gov
znajdzie Pan adresy placowek PKD. Co do morfologii jest bardzo dobra i nie widac tam nic niepokojacego. Automatyczny rozmaz prosze sobie darowac, male przesuniecie w manualnym jesli chodzi o limfocyty. To nie jest strasznego. Limfocyty uaktywniaja sie jesli organizm walczy z wirusami, neutrofile uaktywniaja sie zas jesli zakazenia sa bakteryjne. Biale krwinki to nie jest jakas stala, organizm produkuje je w zaleznosci do potrzeb, jesli potrzeba wiecej limfocytow to moze ich sie znalezc wiecej w rozmazie. W rozmazie nie znaleziono zadnych blastwo wiec ok. Proponowalabym powtorzyc morf. z rozmazem za okolo 2 tygodnie.

----------


## Hortex

Nie no nic na siłę  :Wink:  tomografie nie była zlecona tak sobie. Poprostu wcześniej miałem usg i lekarz powiedział że zbyt dużo jest miejsc powiększonych węzłów chłonnych i trzeba to skontrolować i wysłał mnie od razu do onkologa tam lekarz chciał sprawdzić i wypisał mi skierowanie na Tomografie. Po odebraniu wyników zobaczył prawie idealną najważniejsze bez patologii i stwierdził że tu nie widzi nic onkologicznego tylko raczej z krwią i wysłał mnie do hematologa i ten hematolog przepisał mi te powyższe badania aby sprawdzić czy abym nie miał jakiś chorób wirusowych bo one też odpowiadają za powiększone węzły chłonne. Mam wizytę na 21 stycznia i po prostu napisałem ponieważ niektóre parametry dużo odbiegały od normy jak ige całkowite i Cmv i dlatego napisałem. Jeżeli chodzi o węzły pachwinowe to są one po 22 mm lewy prawy 18mm a szyi 12mm i 14mm lecz oba są na jednej stronie. Jeżeli chodzi o HIV to raczej nie miałem takich niepewnych sytuacji ale można zrobić wtedy będę mieć pewność

----------


## masi

wiec dlaczego wszystkie badania odplatnie? Lekarz nie mial podpisanej umowy z NFZ? Przeciez na takie gdybanie to mozna w cholercie kasy stracic. Zazdroszcze wynikow morfologii sama bym takie chciala miec.  NA podstawie takiej morfologii ciezko dopatrzec sie tutaj problemow z krwia.

----------


## nnn123

Heh. Morfologię to ja mam idealną, CRP mniejsze niż 0.5 (choć OB mam 7) a guzy w płucach, kościach i innych miejscach rosną sobie w najlepsze...

----------


## masi

Osoby zakazone wirusem hiv rowniez maja niskie ob poniewaz maja uposledzona odpornosc. Ja pisalam natomiast o chorobie krwi, czyli bialaczki, niewydolnosci szpiku roznego rodzaju. Na podstawie takiej morfologii nie ma podstaw do takich podejrzeń, wszystko co produkuje szpik czyli leukocyty z podzialem na neutrofile, limfocyty, eozynofile, monocyty, liczba płytek krwi, erytrocyty jest w normie. Uważam, że jeśli chodzi o ten trop to jest błędny bo nic nieprawidlowgo tutaj nie widać. Tam w rozmazie wyszly neutrofile paleczki, a w pelni rozwiniete neutrofile byly na pograniczu w skutek przesuniec rozmazu w strone limfocytow. Neutrofile paleczki to prawie dojrzałe neutrofile, przypuszczam, że organizm zaczyna je produkować teraz w wiekszej ilosci i dojdzie do wyrownania tego rozmazu kosztem limfocytow ktorych wyszlo wiecej. Ale kto wie co zadecyduje hematolog.

----------


## nnn123

Żesz, piszesz teraz o nim czy o mnie? On OB nie robił według tych plików. HIV ja miałem niedawno (gdzieś 2 lata temu) sprawdzany z zupełnie innych przyczyn i wyszło ujemnie.

----------


## masi

Ani o Tobie ani o nim, ogólnie że nie zawsze OB jest mocnym wskaźnikiem, zresztą teraz już raczej się nie robi OB a CRP i wzrośnie tylko w stanach zapalnych więc niskie CRP cieżko brać za pewnik, że w organiźmie nic sie nie dzieje. Podtrzymuję zdanie, że po morfologii nie ma tutaj jakiś problemow z krwia. Do tego jeszcze  wykonywana tomografia która wyszła ok. Ewentualnie mozna poprosic lekarza o skierowanie na wszystkie markery nowotworowe <rotfl> A tak poważnie czy mononukleoza byla sprawdzana? (nie chce mi sie wracac do tych plikow)

----------


## nnn123

OB ma swoje zalety (po za niską ceną). A teraz jest moda na prokalcytoninę - również białko ostrej fazy.

masi, Co powiesz na graniczne OB, CRP poniżej 0.5, prokalcytonina również ujemna i rak płaskonabłonkowy płuc z odległymi przerzutami?

Do rotfl w markerach się przyłączam, nie służą (prawie) do niczego. Chłopak ma niemal na pewno infekcję.

----------


## masi

Raz spotkałam sie z sytuacja,  niskie OB rozlegly nowotwor pluc z przerzutami pacjent terminalny. Od tamtego czasu niskie ob czy CRP nie usypia mojej czujności. Jednak są to rzadkie sytuacje zazwyczaj ob wychodzi nawet 3 cyfrowe przy nowotworach. Oczywiście zasług tym badaniom nie można odbierać. A co do użytkownika hortex to fakt ja sie tutaj nowotworu bym nie doszukiwała.  JA uciekam, dobrej nocy i Hortex wyluzuj bo jeszcze wykraczesz  :Smile:

----------


## nnn123

OB 3 cyfrowe? Od kiedy fiolki do OB mają ponad pół metra wysokości?  :Big Grin: 

To masz drugi przypadek. Tylko wqr... denerwuje mnie ostatnio niesamowicie jak lekarz na skierowaniu na kontrolną tk klp napisał mi że samodzielnie stosuję terapię alternatywną - od kiedy inhibitory angiogenezy są niekonwencjonalne? W porywach zgodzę się że wanilioidy (kapsaicyna) do nich należą ale nie to pierwsze? :/

Ja wracam do pracy.

----------


## Hortex

Po pierwsze nie wkręcam sobie nowotworów tylko po USG lekarz stwierdził że trzeba skonsultować to z onkologiem. Po drugie tomografie miałem za darmo od onkologa na NFZ. A jeżeli chodzi o hematologa wolałem zapłacić ponieważ termin miałbym za 2-3 miesiące. Ja po prostu chciałem dowiedzieć się o kilku zawyżonych parametrach i nic więcej ;D

----------


## nnn123

Wybacz masi i mnie. Spora grupa osób wmawia sobie na siłę że mają raka albo szukają czegoś na siłę lub próbują sobie wmówić że mają coś innego niż mają.

----------


## Hortex

A jeżeli chodzi o  OB i CRP to miałem na wcześniejszej krwi robionej bardziej ogólnej mogę wrzucić ale tam nic nie wyszło 

http://wrzucaj.net/images/2015/01/14/1.jpg te badania były wykonywane około miesiąc przed tymi

----------


## masi

ho ho jakbym ja miała takie wyniki to bym tancowała i uszami klaskała. A może taka Twoja uroda z tymi węzłami? Ja NP ODKĄD PAMIĘTAM po lewej stronie szyi mam wiekszy wezelek  :Smile:  no chyba, że je tarmosisz i co chwile sprawdzasz?  :Smile:  Wtedy tez sie powiekszaja  :Smile:

----------

